# Happy bday Aquaman



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Bill


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bill! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Arrrrrggggg, Happy B-day Matey!!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-Day Bill...


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes, Happy B day and say hi to Pepsi!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the b-day wishes..:bigsmile:..things are going good and am getting settled in to the new place.Been kinda hectic getting things unpacked and all....just the 2 180"s left in the storage locker ...will get them out soon i hope. Now if only I could find cheap fish up here ....wanted to get 100 cardinals here and the price was 499.00 plus tax....OMG I gotta make a trip to the coast.....Again thanks for b-day greatings....its appreciated.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy B'day Bill All the good people have birthdays in June


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Have a great one Bill. Yours is right between my two girls' birthdays.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bill !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bill


----------

